# Sound Deadening done (dynamat extreme)



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Before:










After:










12 sq feet, just about used it all, I have a coupple of small pieces left, nothing really to be able to do much of anything.

I'll probably just pop the trunk and get out my Hz CD and try to see if anything is rattling inside and just try to put a piece here and there to try to contain any noises.

I also left the backing on that went overtop of any big holes and where the door opening bars went across. I wan't sure if putting it overtop of them would hurt anything, but everyone else covered them as well, but I was afraid of my door handle not being able to open afterwards.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, so I went to put the door panel back on but couldnt because of the little foam piece that I guess the window sets on when it is down? Do I just cut it off?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> ok, so I went to put the door panel back on but couldnt because of the little foam piece that I guess the window sets on when it is down? Do I just cut it off?


Take a pic of the piece on the door panel.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Take a pic of the piece on the door panel.


I just ripped it out. I think its where the window rests when its down and now the car is back together.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I just ripped it out. I think its where the window rests when its down and now the car is back together.



results??? I'm wanting to get my entire car done, sounds like it's worth the money


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I think he's talking about one of those foam pieces attached to the back of the door panel that normally sits inside one of the holes in the door. If so then just trim it back so it rests against the deadening instead of trying to shove through it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> results??? I'm wanting to get my entire car done, sounds like it's worth the money


well its a bit quieter driving, when you shut the door it makes that nice thud that a really high end car door makes instead of a low model car.




sr20dem0n said:


> I think he's talking about one of those foam pieces attached to the back of the door panel that normally sits inside one of the holes in the door. If so then just trim it back so it rests against the deadening instead of trying to shove through it.


I just removed it alltogether.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> well its a bit quieter driving, when you shut the door it makes that nice thud that a really high end car door makes instead of a low model car.


I could use it simply for the quieter ride, my exhaust set up has been giving me small headaches for long rides on the interstate, lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I could use it simply for the quieter ride, my exhaust set up has been giving me small headaches for long rides on the interstate, lol


you might want to consider getting the dynamat hoodliner and using it around the exhaust instead of under the hood. It is designed to block Heat and sound.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

where did you pick the dyno up at and how much?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> where did you pick the dyno up at and how much?


ebay, less then $51 shipped (the door kit is $89 in stores) for 12 sq feet of dynamat EXTREME.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice job Brandon :thumbup: 


Another option is the B-Quite material I used.. it's a little cheaper than dynomat and just as good if not better...

NPM Article





















Their V-Comp works well for cutting the exhaust noise and can be cut and laid in place without any glue..


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> ebay, less then $51 shipped (the door kit is $89 in stores) for 12 sq feet of dynamat EXTREME.


Installation difficulties? How much should I expect to pay for installation alone if I were to by say off ebay?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> Installation difficulties? How much should I expect to pay for installation alone if I were to by say off ebay?


very easy to install, the only thing I was worried about was covering the door opener bars, so I left the backing on the dynamat in that area. I also cut around EVERY SINGLE BOLT, not completly necessary, however if for any reason I need to remove the outter skin, it wont be a problem.




myoung said:


> Nice job Brandon
> 
> 
> Another option is the B-Quite material I used.. it's a little cheaper than dynomat and just as good if not better...


http://www.dynamat.com/sound_dbate_get_better_sound.htm

http://www.dynamat.com/sound_dbate_Xtreme_comparison.htm

I'm not sure how well B-Quiet does however according to dynamat its better, according to B-Quiet they are better. I guess the main reason I went with it is so that when people ask what I used I'll be able to say Dynamat and they are a bit more reputable then B-Quiet.

Oh and mike I see a typo.



myoung said:


> B-Quite


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Their V-Comp works well for cutting the exhaust noise and can be cut and laid in place without any glue..


So does it just sit and lay in place? Seems like it would be good to lay over the whole floor and if you were that concerened about weight it wouldn't be any harder to remove then the OEM carpet.

Also being that my amp racks and false floor just hover above the actul floor I could probably just drape it in there without having to remove the amp racks and disconnect the amps. I may check into that to quiet down my mellon shooter.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

For an objective comparison of most deadeners out there, check out
http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/

One thing he didn't test though is a repeated hot, cold, hot, cold endurance test. This is where butyl deadeners really stick out of the asphault pack, asphault deadeners might not fall off with one round of hot or one round of cold, but they get damaged, and after repeated cycles they get brittle and can lose their adhesiveness. He also didn't test ambient sound deadeners, like that V-Comp that myoung showed, or Ensolite by Raam Audio.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> So does it just sit and lay in place? Seems like it would be good to lay over the whole floor and if you were that concerened about weight it wouldn't be any harder to remove then the OEM carpet.
> 
> Also being that my amp racks and false floor just hover above the actul floor I could probably just drape it in there without having to remove the amp racks and disconnect the amps. I may check into that to quiet down my mellon shooter.



Yes it would be perfect to lay over the entire trunk floor if you aren't concerned about the added wieght... You can use the carpet as a template to trim the edges to fit perfectly.

It will sit in place... if you want it on the walls you'll have to use a spray adheisive, the V-COMP doesn't have any on it... I sprayed some on to get it to stick to areas around the center console and back seat as you can see here



















The V-Comp covering the driver and passengers floors are simply laying on top of the dampener.. just cut to size and throw it in.. Road noise is almost totaly eleminated from these areas now..


People that ride in the car are pretty amazed as to how quiet it is.... especially considering all the performance goodies installed.. 



Thanks for the typo catch...haha BE QUIET... my bad.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> when people ask what I used I'll be able to say Dynamat and they are a bit more reputable then B-Quiet.


Only to those that don't know anything other than the Famous name brand... 

Not to mention...No one is ever going to see it once it's installed... what matters is ; 

Does it work? 

Since you got a good price on ebay it was the right move...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> Yes it would be perfect to lay over the entire trunk floor if you aren't concerned about the added wieght... You can use the carpet as a template to trim the edges to fit perfectly.
> 
> The V-Comp covering the driver and passengers floors are simply laying on top of the dampener.. just cut to size and throw it in.. Road noise is almost totaly eleminated from these areas now..



what is the weight of the v-comp? (per 13.5 sq feet or whatever they came in)

oh, and what carpet


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> what is the weight of the v-comp? (per 13.5 sq feet or whatever they came in)
> 
> oh, and what carpet


haha okay..not carpet...little fabric cover.. 

I thought weight wasn't a concern? 



*Vcomp* is a noise barrier composite consisting of a dense 1/8" vinyl based polymer barrier with a 1/4" thick foam decoupler. It has a total thickness of 3/8", *weighs approximately 1 lb/sq. ft.* 

$64.99 each 13.5 sq ft roll on the B-Quiet website..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> haha okay..not carpet...little fabric cover..
> 
> I thought weight wasn't a concern?
> 
> ...



So less then 14lbs. I guess 14 extra lbs shouldn't be a concern since I have more then 14lbs of wire laying on the floor of my trunk.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey xbrandonX , I just did my car with sound deadener also.
I bought 50 sq/ft of the B Quiet Ultimate...which I highly recommend.

Did the door panels, entire cabin of car, except the trunk.

Pics are at my Sig Link ... HERE 

I only have pics of the door panels up, later ill post the floor boards when im off work.....But it really does help alot ...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Hey xbrandonX , I just did my car with sound deadener also.
> I bought 50 sq/ft of the B Quiet Ultimate...which I highly recommend.
> 
> Did the door panels, entire cabin of car, except the trunk.
> ...


Very Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

so am I the only one that actully took the time to cut around all the bolts? I guess its really not going to help that much as the differnt pieces of the doors are now glued together.

I really do think I'm gonna do my trunk, all except the trunk lid, I don't want to put anything on that c/f trunk lid (that will show durring shows) but I think I'll take out the stereo and do the walls and put the vcomp on the floor.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> so am I the only one that actully took the time to cut around all the bolts?


Actually, I did cut around all the necessary bolts...any gromet holes and that sort of thing that I felt wasnt going to be needed anytime in the next 5 years, or ever for repair on anything , I covered.

Oh yea, it took me an hour per door, and 6 on the entire cabin of the car....this all includes taking breaks ( eating, talking on the cell, using the bathroom, getting up to stretch and even just dancing to the music...yea....im wierd. ) as well as break down time ( removal of carpet, chairs, center console, and door panels ) and putting everything back together .

So total time of install including all the extra stuff was 8 hours . . .


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I do have one last question concerning sound deadeners...with my car how much would be a safe amount to purchase, all I want to do is my hood and headliner for now, any estimates?


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

240sxstud said:


> I do have one last question concerning sound deadeners...with my car how much would be a safe amount to purchase, all I want to do is my hood and headliner for now, any estimates?


Just measure it. And get the square footage and there you go. Pretty easy. Might cost you more to get less. Like say you need 40 sq. ft of deadning. Would might only be able to get 2 rolls of 15 sq ft for like $50. But you will be short and have to buy more. But if you go for say 50 sq.ft for $70. That would be your best bet. Always good to have extra anyways just incase something goes wrong. But most of the matts out there are pretty easy to work with.


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

*Fire proof*

Hey its me ryde

i was looking at this topic and i wanted to know if this stuff is fire proof. Because i was thinking about using those types of product and i want to know if it is fire proof. thanks


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> I do have one last question concerning sound deadeners...with my car how much would be a safe amount to purchase, all I want to do is my hood and headliner for now, any estimates?


Dynamat makes a kit strictly for the under the hood. Its called "dynamat hoodliner" and you can get it on ebay for $50 shipped IIRC. I think it came with 12 or 15sq feet. Its made to repell heat as well as sound.

nickzac has it done, I think his member name on this board now is either just "zac" or maybe "nick" but either way, check out his car he has pics.

He said after parking his car outside and running his car, that the hoodliner blocked enough heat to keep the snow from melting.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> He said after parking his car outside and running his car, that the hoodliner blocked enough heat to keep the snow from melting.


Which isn't really a good thing.. Trapping all that heat in your engine bay can lead to other problems.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

myoung said:


> Which isn't really a good thing.. Trapping all that heat in your engine bay can lead to other problems.


understandable, but isn't the heat blocking thing suppose to be good for your paint job??? I really don't care about the heat blocking thing, I just want my damn car to quiet down with making any mods to my exhaust system, lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

240sxstud said:


> understandable, but isn't the heat blocking thing suppose to be good for your paint job???


Yeah, I have a little pad on mine directly over the engine attached to the hood to protect the c/f


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

but see i was talking about inside the car if one if the wires catch on fire would the padding be fire proof. cuz im planning on running the system wires under the carpet. plus i have my batter in the back of the trunk so i wanted to know if one of the wires catch fire would the padding block it from seting my car on fire.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

club ryde said:


> but see i was talking about inside the car if one if the wires catch on fire would the padding be fire proof. cuz im planning on running the system wires under the carpet. plus i have my batter in the back of the trunk so i wanted to know if one of the wires catch fire would the padding block it from seting my car on fire.


There is a "fire safety rating" on the Dynamat material, which means it may slow the process of your car burning, but won't prevent it. My guess would be that it might be better than your normal carpet as far as being flammable goes, but it's not fire resistant


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks alot homie


----------

